# Getting supplies in Canada.



## sweetcindylou (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

I am new to sopaing and have only recently started. So for I have made two batches and am in love with it.  My issue however is obtaining the right supplies without having to send for them.  I like the idea of going into a store and smelling the scents and being able to purchase products right there.

I hade done weeks of research before venturing out, recipe in hand to gather the ingredients. I must admit, this was more of a task than actually making the soap.  Why is it so hard to find these products? Or, is it just me being a newbie? I looked everyone for specific ingredients. I checked stores, health food stores, Wal-Mart...everywhere.  Am I blind?? When I did finally find the ingredients the prices were out of this world. I'm sure I spent well over $150 to get start up ingredients and that doesn't even include purchasing EO that I already had on hand and other ingredients like shea and cocoa butter and coconut oil.  

Any suggestions would be more than appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## deirdreanne (Feb 9, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## sweetcindylou (Feb 9, 2013)

deirdreanne said:


> Where are you located?



I am in the Ottawa area.


----------



## deirdreanne (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmmm I'm not sure about what's local to you, I'm in BC. When I started, I tried to get things in local shops, but ultimately found (like you) that a lot of things either weren't available or were too expensive. I ended up learning about a place in Surrey, BC called Voyageur that sells practically everything online. The prices to me are good (they're having a sale right now actually) and the shipping costs very reasonable (of course I'm much closer). I did find a local homesteaders type shop that sells cocoa butter, but they actually buy from Voyageur, so it's cheaper to go directly to the source. 

I'd like to be able to smell essential oils before I buy, but the prices are just so much better online. For example, 15ml of lavender at my local health food store costs about the same amount as 100ml online. So I buy most bulk oils, butters and essential oils online, but I am able to get lye locally at Home Hardware, botanicals, etc. at a health food store and pomace olive oil at a Persian store down the street. 

I should mention that Voyageur actually has a store front, it's just not very convenient for me to get there. Maybe some suppliers in your area have store fronts?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in BC too.  

New Directions - Toronto area
Canwax - Huntsville
Saffire Blue - Tillsonburg
Cheers


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite supplier in Canada right now is Canwax.  I live in a rural area in Ontario where you can't find soaping ingredients easily.  Their shipping is fast (but not overly cheap), but nothing is cheap to ship these days.

Their selection is excellent too and I rarely have to go elsewhere to find what I'm looking for.  I've done some comparison pricing and you'd be hard-pressed to find your ingredients cheaper.

www.canwax.com


----------



## aab1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I get my supplies from www.saffireblue.ca, they are in Ontario and shipping is incredibly cheap (normally just over $15 for orders weighing about 50 lbs and I'm in Quebec). They have tons of products and each product available in a very wide range of sizes.


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 4, 2013)

Most of your oils can be found in the grocery stores. Freshco carries CO for 2.99/450 gr. Not as cheap as ordering but will do in a pinch. Bulk CO and PO, as well as sodium hydroxide/potassium hydroxide can be found at BSC chemicals on Cyrville Road. The oils are expensive ($7.10/kg) and the service bites but it's there. TNT grocery carries rice bran oil ($8.99/L and makes really nice soap). Propylene glycol can be sourced locally and cheaply at Glebe Apothecary (should you be inclined to try and make translucent soap one day ).

So far my fave suppliers in Canada are Saffire Blue and New Directions Aromatics, in London and Toronto. The latter has cheaper oils, the former has better quality FO's, IMO.

There is also the option of purchasing online from the US and sending your goods to a holding location in Ogdensburg, depending on how close you are to the border. I'm in Ottawa South so getting there is not an issue. I am considering doing this for FO's and EO's, as I would like to try the ones in the US but the shipping to Canada is about 4-5 times higher than to a US zip code, and some suppliers ship for free.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 4, 2013)

It is not easy getting ingredients here in Canada. I find soap making coops on forums a great help. I use Natures Garden for FO's they have deals and the shipping is reasonable. You can get lye at chemical supply places. If you look in the phone book there should be some there. I paid $60.00 for 50#.


----------



## DonnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

There's also Candora Soap and Soap Supplies located in London ON. www.candorasoap.ca


----------



## AmyW (Sep 8, 2013)

I use creationsfromeden.com (AB) - for lye and oils shipping is reasonable, Voyageur (BC) - for EOs and most everything else, and am switching my FOs to Natures Garden (USA) because they Ship USPS - no duty/customs/ridiculous UPS fees and I prefer their FOs over any of those available in canada. Peak Candles in the US is my favourite but the UPS fees were outrageous.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 8, 2013)

Voyageur has a 20% off sale on right now..


----------



## Lindy (Sep 9, 2013)

I love Voyageur and yes my credit card is crying in the corner from the sale... or should I say my purchase....


----------

